# song lyrics



## Ticchettio

Hello,
I'm trying to translate some song lyrics from the czech band J.A.R.,could you help me?

S HAMASEM (to Hamas?)

_má milá koketuje s Hamasem,_
_do týhle chvíle žila s ťulpasem, _
_do Tel Avivu jezdí za masem..."_


I found this lyrics,but I'm not sure the second verse says T'ULPASEM,if you heard this song..


thank you


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The version I found goes like this:
Má milá koketuje s Hamasem
_My beloved (=the (female) person I love) is flirting with Hamas_
do týhle chvíle žila s mamlasem
_Until now she lived with an ignorant person (mamlas is pretty much the same as _ťulpas) 
to Tea ví a jezdí za masem_
Tea (presumably the name of the beloved) knows this and goes (?to get meat_ - this is literal, a native may understand it differently)  

Your version:
S HAMASEM With Hamas

_má milá koketuje s Hamasem,
_My beloved (=the (female) person I love) is flirting with Hamas    
_do týhle chvíle žila s ťulpasem, _
Until now she lived with a dimwit
_do Tel Avivu jezdí za masem..."_
She goes to Tel Aviv to get her meat (an interesting twist! ) ("maso" could also have another meaning)

Sorry I am not able to reproduce in translation the poetry (?) and deep meaning (??) of the original.


----------



## bibax

The song is about a Czech girl who has left her Czech friend and now is flirting with a Palestinian.

_"She goes to Tel Aviv to get (her) meat (an interesting twist!)"_

Perhaps it is a reflexion of the following piece of news:

_"Podle nového plánu budou navíc hamasnici dostávat masité jídlo jen jednou nebo dvakrát týdně. To je v arabské kultuře považováno za velké strádání. Vězňům z Hamasu také již nebude dovoleno nakupovat si přídavky k vězeňské stravě, jako například maso nebo zeleninu – což byla dosud běžná a povolená praxe."
_
ťulpas - what about klutz (sounds like a German word)


----------



## Ticchettio

Thank you ,Enquiring Mind and bibax! I was curious ,as the song is so strange and beautiful and I love J.A.R. music madly

All the best!


----------



## werrr

Flirting with Hamas is a little *maso*chistic idea.


----------

